# Website of intermediary to rent out DVC points?



## FLDVCFamily (Dec 9, 2014)

[specifics deleted]

What is the website of the intermediary who rents out DVC points?


----------



## capjak (Dec 9, 2014)

http://www.dvcrequest.com/


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks. I contacted him but it doesn't look worthwhile to rent them out due to the fact that they expire at the end of Feb This will be my first time having a huge # of my DVC points just expire if I can't book anything with them.


----------



## capjak (Dec 11, 2014)

FLDVCFamily said:


> Thanks. I contacted him but it doesn't look worthwhile to rent them out due to the fact that they expire at the end of Feb This will be my first time having a huge # of my DVC points just expire if I can't book anything with them.



call disney to see what  your options may be?  They may let you bank them even though you are past your deadline or I guess as a last resort you can put them in RCI.

Lastly offer them for $7 per point on the DIS rent/trade board letting them know the reservation has to be between now and end of Feb.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 11, 2014)

In addition to offering them on DISboards as distressed points, you could also book something on spec for President's week (assuming there is anything left) and see if you can rent that out.


----------



## icydog (Dec 12, 2014)

capjak said:


> http://www.dvc request.com/



Why are we allowing advertising on the tug website?  

If the OP uses the Disney availability tool to "Check Availability for Disney Vacation Club Resorts" on the DVCmember.com he'll see there's lots of availability.  If he sends me a pm I'll help him rent his week


----------



## bnoble (Dec 13, 2014)

A TUG member asked a question, another answered it.  How is that advertising?


----------



## presley (Dec 13, 2014)

FLDVCFamily said:


> [specifics deleted]
> 
> What is the website of the intermediary who rents out DVC points?



It's pretty easy to rent out on mouseowners.com in their rent/trade/exchange board.


----------



## JimMIA (Dec 15, 2014)

capjak said:


> call disney to see what  your options may be?  They may let you bank them even though you are past your deadline


This is great advice.  

There is a super-secret (double pinky swear) one-time exception to the banking rules which _sometimes_ occurs.  

Call MS, be humble and nice, admit that the problem is entirely self-inflicted (NOT their fault), and magic *may* occur.  It doesn't have to, so "nice" is very important.



> ...or I guess as a last resort you can put them in RCI.


...which is a better alternative than it used to be, now that DVC has added MANY more RCI resorts to the possibilities.  If you deposit to RCI, I believe your points can be used for _at least_ two years from the date of deposit.


----------

